# OhYeah! ONE Lemon Cake Protein Bars



## trodizzle (Aug 1, 2015)

Many of you are already aware that I'm a big fan of using bars to get in my sweet/dessert fix vs. resorting to high sugar traditional treats. I like to have a variety in the cupboard so I don't get bored snacking on the same brand/flavor/texture all the time. I'm a big fan of Quest Bars and Muscle Pharm Combat Crunch bars but I've read good things about these new OhYeah! ONE bars, specifically the Lemon Cake flavor so I picked up a box.

I'm giving these at 10/10. They are really good. They have an icing like coating and a cake like texture in the middle. They do remind me of eating a piece of real lemon cake, which was surprising but welcomed. They have a very slight crunch going on in the cake part (something mixed in) which is nice and adds to the texture. Great macros, high protein, not bad on the fats and very low net carbs (total carbs - fiber = net carbs). They are slightly higher in cals than my normal Quest Bars but they aren't as high as the Combat Crunch bars.


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 1, 2015)

Great reviews, 'dizzle!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Aug 1, 2015)

Sounds good.  What is the cost?

Is this a bulk purchase for you?


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 1, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Sounds good.  What is the cost?
> 
> Is this a bulk purchase for you?



Right at $2.00 per bar. About the same as a Quest Bar or Combat Crunch bar. I got them through Amazon, link.

I buy my bars by the box usually and I go through about a box of various bars every 1-2 weeks it seems.


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2015)

dude, I will not touch anything with sugar alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> dude, I will not touch anything with sugar alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Sucks for you! I don't have any issues with sugar alcohols. Everything in moderation.


----------



## TheLupinator (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> dude, I will not touch anything with sugar alcohol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Old Fashioneds all day


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 2, 2015)

TheLupinator said:


> Old Fashioneds all day



She is afraid she will get the poops.


----------



## DF (Aug 2, 2015)

Lemon cake?? Commie


----------



## jennerrator (Aug 2, 2015)

lol, it doesnt give me the poops...its just crap dizzy my man


----------



## trodizzle (Aug 2, 2015)

Jenner said:


> lol, it doesnt give me the poops...its just crap dizzy my man


----------

